# Learning beekeeper in central VA



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

yes i would start feeding asap ,on a warm day with a temp of 60 or better i might take a look in the hives, i looked in mine today with a temp of 70 and found every thing ok didn't look to hard for the queen but seen a lot of sign that she was working


----------

